# Pronunciation: 着想



## yuechu

Hello/大家好,

I am watching a TV drama, and heard "着想" being pronounced "zhao2xiang3", whereas the dictionary says: "zhuo2xiang3". Are they both common pronunciations? Is zhuo2xiang3 considered to be most to be more standard or are both OK?

Thanks in advance! 谢谢


----------



## LQZ

I was born and grew up in Beijing, so I speak standard mandarin. I would say "zhao2xiang3". 

Sometimes what people pronounce are different from the dictionary. For example, "因为" is pronounced "yin1wei2", but the dictionary gives it for "yin1wei4".


----------



## yuechu

Thank you for your reply, LQZ!


----------



## JieXian

People in Taiwan speak quite differently from standard chinese, and sometimes they change the sounds for emphasis.

As for them and us here in Malaysia, we say "yin1wei4". And we also say "zhao2xiang3" here in Malaysia.

Just follow the dictionary and people will understand you even though they themselves speak differently.


----------



## YangMuye

zhuo2  and zhao2 are called 文白异读. There is no real difference in meaning, usually a dictionary in mainland China only tells you the 文读, however.


----------



## irenebell

pronounce Zhuóxiǎng  means you should always remind (think of)someone in your mind when you do anything .We Chinese often use the Character between family and friends.For example.You must  think of your family if you lose your job.


----------



## juchuang

zhao(2)xiang(3)


----------



## Neon1300

Moderator's Note: split from this thread.


Nicodi2 said:


> hi,
> 
> Thanks Neon1300 !
> 
> How do you pronounce 着想?


zhuóxiǎng 

zhuoxiang

http://www.baike.com/wiki/着想

Edit: I do pronounce it zhao xiang, I cannot say it is wrong, but maybe informal compare to zhuoxiang?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Zhao想 is totally OK.

I have never heard a man speaking zhuo想, except on TV.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Nicodi2 said:


> heard it pronounced 'zhaoxiang', but no entry in  the dictionary (the only entry is 'zhuoxiang')...


Taiwan 國語辭典 gives only one pronunciation for 着想, that is, _zhaoxiang_. 

My idiosyncratic pronunciation of 着: 
1. zhuo (粵 zoek3, MC *ȶjɑk 陟略切): "to put on 穿", "to attach 附".
2. zhao (粵 zoek6, MC *ȡʰjɑk 直略切): "to place, _put_ 放置", "to touch, come into contact with, catch 接触/受到", "to apply 使/用", "correct 正确" 

着想 = 設想 _put oneself in other people's shoes_


----------



## 嗜睡小烏龜

ㄓㄠˊㄒㄧㄤˇ

In this sentence is mean worried/think   about  for something / someone.


----------



## fyl

我觉得5楼YangMuye文白异读的说法更有道理。

从意义上区分，zhuo和zhao并不明显：
附着（100%读zhuo）--着陆--着色--着笔--着想--上不着天下不着地（100%读zhao）
基本都是附上、放上、挨上的意思。

而在评书、戏曲当中，即使口语中一定读zhao的情况（比如“着急”），也会念作zhuo。大陆网络用语“捉急”（就是“着急”的意思），就是在故意模仿文读上口的念法。

我按照汉语拼音的声母想了一遍，发现类似的字还是挺多的：
落：文读luo4 白读lao4
薄：文读bo2 白读bao2
摸：文读mo1 白读mao1
弱：文读ruo4 白读rao4
学：文读xue2 白读xiao2
觉：文读jue2 白读jiao4
上面这些字北方人口语里（尤其是不说普通话的方言地区）单独使用的时候经常读的是后者；但在一些成语、诗词、正式的词语中一般读前者。至于字典的规定，一般比较重视文读音，有的是多音字（如“薄”、“落”、“觉”），有的干脆只规定了文读（如“摸”、“弱”、“学”）。有的字的两个读音在字典里是有意思区别的，比如“觉”读jiao时只用于睡眠，但在很多方言区，“觉着不舒服”里的“觉”是可以念jiao的。

查了一下，着、弱都是藥韵，薄、落、摸都是鐸韵，藥韵鐸韵都是宕摄入声（-ak），而学、觉是江摄入声（-ɔk）读音有点相似。这样看来，这种文白异读大概可以看作一种规律。（当然肯定有很多字是不符合这个规律的。）


----------



## brofeelgood

着笔　着处　着床　着劲儿　着力　着陆　着落　着墨　着棋　着色　着实　着手　着手成春　着想　着眼　着意　着重　着装

If we ask 10 native speakers how 着 is pronounced in each of the above words, I'm pretty certain we'll get varying answers. Personally, I pronounce 着想 as zháo xiǎng.

Anyway... according to 汉典, these are all zhuó.


----------

